# wood ash



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

anybody ever put ashes in their garden? I just cleaned the fire box out on a large BBQ pit tht we purchased and have a wheel barrow full and was wondering if i could scatter this in my raised rows?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes...have done so many times over the years. I try to scatter them good, not concentrate them in any one spot. 

Another use for them...after you cut your seed potatoes, rub them in wood ashes to help prevent any rot and encourage growth. It works.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Will raise pH as well as add P and K. I guess the ash chemistry varies some depending on wood species and where it grew. And yes on treating cut seed taters with ash.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

My question would be does your soil need it?

Wood ash is good for soils with a LOW pH- aka: High Acidity.......we generally see East TX with the highest levels.....but most of the stuff we grow likes that.

Adding it to a soil with a neutral pH will increase its level or make it more alkaline .....

Here is a write up - Why not just put in in a compost and let it settle ?

http://www.dirtdoctor.com/garden/Ashes-Wood_vq855.htm


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I use it in my chickens run . They bathe in it. Helps with lice control. I've seen them eat it, maybe it helps worm them don't know for sure. 
If I could raise a garden in my runs it would be awesome. That soil is fantastic.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> I use it in my chickens run . They bathe in it. Helps with lice control. I've seen them eat it, maybe it helps worm them don't know for sure.
> If I could raise a garden in my runs it would be awesome. That soil is fantastic.


I use the dirt out of my chicken yard in my garden. Wife adds horse manure from the stalls. The chickens love it and turn it into great compost.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Meadowlark said:


> Yes...have done so many times over the years. I try to scatter them good, not concentrate them in any one spot.
> 
> Another use for them...after you cut your seed potatoes, rub them in wood ashes to help prevent any rot and encourage growth. It works.


 I have a potbelly stove in my farmhouse and all of the ashes get lightly scattered throughout my garden each winter!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i will add it to my rows ,i have 5 raised rows 4'x24' and till it in with my mushroom compost and let it set for a month.

some of the best gardens we ever had was when our oldest was in ag and raised fryers, we spread the shavings out of his pen in the rows and we had some good veggies.

i get composted chicken manure from dealer in nac in 50# bags and fertilize with it.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

trout250 said:


> i will add it to my rows ,i have 5 raised rows 4'x24' and till it in with my mushroom compost and let it set for a month.
> 
> some of the best gardens we ever had was when our oldest was in ag and raised fryers, we spread the shavings out of his pen in the rows and we had some good veggies.
> 
> i get composted chicken manure from dealer in nac in 50# bags and fertilize with it.


Chicken poop rocks. I do about the same as you. Only problem I have with Mushroom Compost is it doesn't last but one crop. Then it needs to be replaced. My quail poop seems to be the best. But you have to let it rest for atleast 6 months. 
I have enough bird poop for my thirty mater plants for this spring.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Since this conversation has turned to s---, er, poop, how about adding some fresh cow piles ever now and then to the starting compost pile? Seems it might help the workings along.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

jm423 said:


> Since this conversation has turned to s---, er, poop, how about adding some fresh cow piles ever now and then to the starting compost pile? Seems it might help the workings along.


S=== ya!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

jm423 said:


> Since this conversation has turned to s---, er, poop, how about adding some fresh cow piles ever now and then to the starting compost pile? Seems it might help the workings along.


Yes sir...I do it every winter.

But have to agree w/RB that the birds have the best **** for the garden. Puts a whole new appreciation for Chicken ****.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Any kind of animal poop is good. Just watch the bird poop and don't put it directly on your garden. It can really burn your garden up. I believe rabbit poop is the only kind you can put directly in your garden. I am raising a few and it works wonders on the garden.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

flashlight said:


> Any kind of animal poop is good. Just watch the bird poop and don't put it directly on your garden. It can really burn your garden up. I believe rabbit poop is the only kind you can put directly in your garden. I am raising a few and it works wonders on the garden.


You just gotta let it age. Bird poop rocks.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Hard wood ash only
Put it around young mater plants to wart off cut worms


----------

